
YC W2019 Invite/Rejection Thread - revisionzero
Has anyone received an email yet?
======
ploggingdev
None so far it seems according to the people in the chat :
[https://www.hackerschat.net/](https://www.hackerschat.net/)

------
beautybasics
Join Slack group of applicants

[https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQ...](https://join.slack.com/t/ycw2018applicants/shared_invite/enQtNDYyODE2OTIyNzcyLTYxMzBmMTc4ZGI0MDZiMWIyZjg5Njg4MTRjOTJlOWUyNTlmMGZlM2RkNmJkOGUzOGZjMGM5MDQxZTI4Zjg5NjA)

------
yurylifshits
Some decision letters have been already sent by now.

Another chat group of applicants:
[https://app.openland.com/joinChannel/TKnSVeH](https://app.openland.com/joinChannel/TKnSVeH)

------
imax11
First time applying. Got the rejection letter. One and done. Will push forward
but wont apply again.

~~~
Jack000
imo it's probably better to be rejected at this stage than the interview
stage.

I previously got an interview and spent 4 days in travel (they only fund the
cheapest flights on hipmunk, which often has several connections), for a 10
minute interview where I thought most of the questions were answered in my
written application, only to be rejected anyways.

I'm sure there are sound reasons for the short interview time, but it feels
disproportionate to the effort. The best part of that experience was probably
talking to the other startups.

~~~
imax11
True. I didnt appriciate the late rejection letters past 3am EST. Seems a bit
self serving. No need to wait that long to send out letters except to creat a
hype

~~~
hughguiney
I was furious with that. First off, all I knew was that invites were being
sent out on Tuesday. Then after intermittently refreshing my inbox all morning
and into the early afternoon, I went to Twitter and saw some people claiming
they don’t get sent out until 10 PM Pacific. Thought it strange for them to
come so far outside of business hours; not to mention 10 PM Pacific is 12 AM
Central (my time), 1 AM Eastern. But I stayed up past my bedtime and still,
nothing. At 1 AM Central I finally said f it, and went to bed. This morning I
got my rejection with a timestamp of 2:42 AM. Seriously?? Now I have to start
my day off with a rejection instead of ending my day with a rejection where I
could sleep on it and probably feel better in the morning. So incredibly
inconsiderate.

------
pradeepb30
Will the late applicants be notified as well?

~~~
pradhuman29
Yes, this is the best part of YC team that they consider each and every
applications equally even if you were late in applying.

~~~
pradeepb30
Yeah! Got their response.

~~~
jodyklein
Did you get the response saying they need more time? I applied 16 hours late
and that’s what I recieved.

------
pepelondono
Good luck all!

------
vickiitb
Haven't received the email yet

------
pacheamp
acceptance letters 1st or rejection letters?

~~~
cr0wmium
Usually acceptance go out first based on previous years.

~~~
pacheamp
I see. well fingers crossed.

------
vbell
Nope, nothing

~~~
vbell
11:20pm pacific

------
nemoni0323
has anyone received an email??

------
reccsmith
Nothing yet

------
tyr034
not yet

------
kanyatta
nothing yet from this end

------
kanyatta
have received a regret

------
ndebruyn24
nothing yet

------
yousifa
some acceptances have gone out

